# I kinda hate some of you guys, and gals



## nightster (Aug 10, 2014)

Ha ha ..... It seems some of you guys, and gals have all the options for gear... deep down I hate you... lol


----------



## stonetag (Aug 10, 2014)

Welcome. Stats and goals? Stick around, make friends, contribute to the board.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 10, 2014)

Connections to gear??

What the fuk is that?


Wish I had connections

I'm a fat as shit and my wife looks like Mr Belding from saved by the bell


----------



## xrepdestroyer (Aug 10, 2014)

How do you not know where to get steroids at brother? Do you know what an open source board is?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 10, 2014)

xrepdestroyer said:


> How do you not know where to get steroids at brother? Do you know what an open source board is?



Please tell...

I'm banned from elitefitness... u mean a board like that?

I'm lost and chubby as fuk

My shoulder hurts also


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2014)

Should have posted this in the flame forum  we know you're just venting but I get most of my gear at sports chalet


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2014)

I agree! You all suck!


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 10, 2014)

I get all my gear from the post master general...


----------



## xrepdestroyer (Aug 10, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Please tell...
> 
> I'm banned from elitefitness... u mean a board like that?
> 
> ...



Professional muscle that place is huuuuugggee.


----------



## event462 (Aug 10, 2014)

How can you NOT have options for gear? I did EXACTLY what the brothers here told me to do; I made lots of friends, tried to contribute, and read and reviewed every source I came across. Basically if you just listen to the brothers it will happen. They are also right about something else. The best sources are private and that's why you need to make friends. so you can get vouched in. That's what I did.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2014)

xrepdestroyer said:


> Professional muscle that place is huuuuugggee.



Huge haven for scammers along with every other open source board.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 10, 2014)

I rock a fixed gear. I don't need options. Or brakes.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 10, 2014)

Why does no one believe in Dr.Tillacle
He serves to babies out the womb.....


----------



## event462 (Aug 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Huge haven for scammers along with every other open source board.



But they have legit sounding sponsors! People like Uncle Z!


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 10, 2014)

Creatine and weaties, and ice cold showers.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for the tip nightster..

Joining tonight!!!


----------



## nightster (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm just giving you lucky bastards grief


----------



## nightster (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been here for a minute or two....


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 10, 2014)

I hate all of you.
I wish the worst in life happens to each and one of you


----------



## nightster (Aug 10, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I hate all of you.
> I wish the worst in life happens to each and one of you



I kile your singature... George Carlin is a god imo!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 11, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I hate all of you.
> I wish the worst in life happens to each and one of you



I hate you too. 

Skinny little pussy.


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 11, 2014)

I get all my gear from Pinky


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 11, 2014)

Think my next run will be Test / Primo / Mast / Bold-Cyp with Halotestin & Tren base pre-workout...... nothing exotic




*Forgot injectable Drol


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 11, 2014)

this shit never ends.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 11, 2014)

I have yet to cycle I'm hated for that as well.
Another notch in my belt. Thanks.


----------



## nightster (Sep 4, 2014)

Ha ha ha...!!!    I forgot I posted this.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 4, 2014)

I like turtles.....


----------



## speech (Sep 4, 2014)

I had to sell a testicle for my source


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2014)

speech said:


> I had to sell a testicle for my source



Probably worth it since they shrivel into nothing anyway.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 5, 2014)

This one time?...when I did that thing?....yea...that was so cool...


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 5, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> This one time?...when I did that thing?....yea...that was so cool...



I remember that and yeah that was super cool


----------



## Texasraisedandrew (Sep 5, 2014)

I get all mine at local strip clubs.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 5, 2014)

Texasraisedandrew said:


> I get all mine at local strip clubs.



yep.....Scarlett's is my place.  Heaven n angel's there.


----------



## gymrat (Sep 5, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Connections to gear??
> 
> I'm a fat as shit and my wife looks like Mr Belding from saved by the bell



Sick! LOL! ...and you're talking current Mr. B also! 




Hey hey hey hey hey!!! What is going on here??


----------

